# Expanding the culinary students area?



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

For some time I have thought we could really expand the Culinary students area but have not really been sure how to do this. So, I thought I would get some advice from the people who use the forum to find out how you think we could grow our online culinary school forums? Would have specific school forums help? Alumni forums? Fire away I am all ears.

Thanks.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

If we did it by school, we'd have to just have the major players (CIA, J&W, NECI, Cordon Bleu Affiliates, CCA, and the new guys in Connecticut) and then have a forum for the multitude of community college programs. There'd be too much to sift through, otherwise, I would think. Another possibility would be to organize it geographically. That would make the most sense, IMO. But then, I don't actually use the forum, so student and prospective student input should, of course, be given more weight.


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

how does having blogs in terms of course work and how its unique and what skills are taught and how it is different, etc.??

a lot of info is covered in the 2 pinned posts and the help is good from forum members 

but there is no way (on the net as well) where (say for example) culinary 101 is compared in CIA, Art Inst., Kendall, etc. for a career changer to make a choice.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I am interested in setting up some blogs for people I will have to find out what is involved. Good idea.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

OK, I am so uninformed. I just barely know where the gas and brake pedal are on my PC. Also being old.
Just what is a blog?
Pan


----------



## liv4fud (Jul 14, 2005)

hey panini,

blog - short for weB LOG - more like an online journal / like a *dear diary*

though the concept has been abused these days - it is a very helpful tool

something like what we have on this forum of Logan Worley
it can help someone like me who would like to know about (example) what is a day in life of a culinary student? or what is culinary 101 like at the art institute ? as opposed to kendall? how does a professor with industry ties help / hurt a student? a personal opinion, humble or otherwise of the writer based on their experience

reader sometimes have to take it with a pinch of salt but written by a genuine person (rather than a wannabe) the *BLOG* can be a very very useful resource for the people looking for a real life opinion.

(edited to fix some grammer - don't know if I broke more)


----------



## magpie (May 12, 2005)

Would it be possible to have an area for job/apprenticeship postings? Not sure if that would fit under the student area or not though...


----------

